
One difference between VCs and Entrepreneurs  - peter123
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/one-difference-between-vcs-and-entrepreneurs/
======
banned_man
A grant of equity or control, however, is irreversible.

~~~
peter123
a grant to a VC is not reversible... you cannot fire your VC. A grant to an
employee, however, is reversible.

~~~
banned_man
Wouldn't this depend on vesting?

